# HB SI for catfishing...



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, who's using a Humminbird 998 or 1198 out on the river to find catfish? I want one of these units! Seems like it would cut tons of time off searching new water! What are your experiences?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't fish for catfish, but alot of guys here on the Ohio river use them for that purpose and swear by them. Lots of things change on the river everytime the water comes up, and they say it cuts the learning time tremendously for them every year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the HB 1197 and highly recommend it......

Salmonid


----------

